# Excerpts from Chen Xin's "Illustrated Explination of Chen Family Taijiquan



## Xue Sheng (Oct 9, 2008)

From China From Inside - Jarek's Chinese Martial Arts Page

Excerpts from the "Illustrated Explination of Chen Family Taijiquan


----------

